# Temperatures are too high



## DragoKnight (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi,
I just had a new computer assembled and played games like Fable3,nfs:hot pursuit and civilization 5.All these games were played at max settings[1920 res. everything high]
I used hardware monitor to keep track of max temps.
Proc-75C
gpu-64C
Motherboard-123C[for civilization 5 ,Huge Earth Map,12 AI players] 
Cabinet is CM 430 Elite.
I have 1 stock blue led fan in rear of cabby as exhaust,1 CM 90CFM red led fan at front as intake,1 ~23 CFM 80mm fan at top as exhaust]

*Please advise* on ways to handle this.Do i absolutely have to invest in a CPU cooler,buy 1 extra 90CFM fan(for side intake) or any other ideas?
My Config is:
Core i5 2500K,ASUS Z68 V-PRO,4GB Vengeance 1600Mhz RAM,Corsair VX550w PSU,
MSI GTX 460 1 GB Cyclone,CM 430 Elite(with side panel),3 HDD(1TB+500GB+160GB),DELL ST2220M

Just to add,HDD temps were fine at max around 40C

Oh yeah,1 more thing.no overclocking done.didnt do any  changes,just assembled it and played the games.


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2011)

add an exhaust and side intake fan on the cabby and if possible the top and bottom fans too.

Remove the cpu hsf and clean the surface and bottom side of thge hsf and apply a layer of fresh cpu thermal compound ( like arctic silve/ tuniq tx4 etc. on the cpu. remount the cpu hsf correctly - check and post the temps and also do post a cpu-z screenshot of your cpu.


----------



## DragoKnight (Jun 9, 2011)

is thermal paste needed even for a new cpu?just bought the computer this week.


----------



## asingh (Jun 9, 2011)

^^
Yes of course.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2011)

topgear said:


> add an exhaust and side intake fan on the cabby and if possible the top and bottom fans too.



+1 with high RPM


----------



## DragoKnight (Jun 9, 2011)

Can you please be specific about the cabinet fans to buy.Also,how many in total to buy.i dont want to spend too much on it as i am not planning to overclock.Also,because of not overclocking,do i need to buy a 3rd party paste or would the stock paste and cooler of Corei5 2500k suffice?
i already have 1 stock 120mmfan,1 CM 120mm 90CFM fan and 1 80mm fan.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 9, 2011)

i think thermal paste is not applied correctly while building the computer.


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2011)

The TiM comes pre aplied with cpu hsf - so he don't have to really apply the TIM.

I sus[ect while assembling his rig the cpu HSF itself was not mounted correctly on the top of the cpu - so I recommend to remove the cpu HSF, clean and mount it properly again with some proper TiM.

@ *OP* - You have 1 front 120mm fan as intake, place the another 120mm fan you hav at the rear side of the cabby as exhaust, add a 120mm 90CFM fan on the side panle as intake, place a 120mm fan on the top of the cabinet ( near cpu region ) as exhaust.


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2011)

The stock HSF sucks, but anyway 75c is too much, increase the airflow in the cabby, expect around 65-68c with the stock HSF.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 10, 2011)

yes...looks like the Stock cooler is not mounted properly because new SB series is pretty cool AFAIK


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2011)

Piyush said:


> yes...looks like the Stock cooler is not mounted properly because new SB series is pretty cool AFAIK


What? Go ahead and read some customer reviews at new egg, stock cooler is utter cr@p, for 2600k its 75c load, 2500k will be 65-68c(ask Faun, he has a 2500k).


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 10, 2011)

then he better change his stock cooler.


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2011)

there's no harm in trying to remount the stock HSF first with some good tim like Arctic Silver or Tuniq TX4


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> there's no harm in trying to remount the stock HSF first with some good tim like Arctic Silver or Tuniq TX4


Here here, went there, tried there, temps dropped by 2c, the stock cooler is even smaller than the ones the came with core 2 duos back then and c2ds had 65w tdp.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2011)

tkin said:


> Here here, went there, tried there, temps dropped by 2c, the stock cooler is even smaller than the ones the came with core 2 duos back then and c2ds had 65w tdp.



what??smaller than those too?
what were they thinking?


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

1) They have made some really "cool" processors.

2) Milk the customer as long as there's no competition.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 11, 2011)

@OP- 75°C is a bit high for a non HT processor. Still TCase of it is 72.6°C and Always mention your ambient temperature, otherwise it's meaningless to judge if your temp is high or not.


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> @OP- 75°C is a bit high for a non HT processor. Still TCase of it is 72.6°C and Always mention your ambient temperature, otherwise it's meaningless to judge if your temp is high or not.


Tcase is irrelevant for intel, just have to make sure proccy temp stay so below 80c max and does not cross 85c, from 92c onwards the processor is throttled and at 98c its shuts down(tjmax).

My Noctua U12P just arrived, cpu temps went to the floor with it.

BIOS Temps(bios has no power saving enabled):
Stock cooler: 71c
U12P: 49c
Ambient: 30c

Difference between stock and U12P = 22c

The stock cooler is cr@p, Q.E.D


----------



## asingh (Jun 11, 2011)

^^
Better to gauge temperatures using a Win7 utility. BIOS is totally incorrect.


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Better to gauge temperatures using a Win7 utility. BIOS is totally incorrect.


I'll get back on that asap.


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> Here here, went there, tried there, temps dropped by 2c, the stock cooler is even smaller than the ones the came with core 2 duos back then and c2ds had 65w tdp.



as for OP I even don't know what app he has used to monitor temp and what's his vcore - many people use speedfan to monitor temps but that's not very good has several bugs and needs to be properly calibrated first.

I've asked OP to post his vcore using cpu-z screenshot or from bios - sometime when using a stock HSF temps can be reduced by lowering cpu vcore voltage.

you've used bios or some fancy asus apps to monitor cpu temp or you have used some app like HWmonitor/Realtemp/Coretmp which can measure the temps more accurately. What's your cpu vcore and what app you have used t load the cpu to the maximum limit  ?

Granted stock HSF is not good like U12P but stock HSF should keep the temps below 70c when not OCed and while playing games cpu load is rarely 100% all the time - so temp should not cross 70c if the HSF is properly installed and paste is applied correctly.

I've one of those Intel Pentiium D 930 CPU - you know how much they were criticized for heating issue - after I properly installed the stock cooler with CM nano Fusion load temp never crossed 60C and idle temp was around 40C in the summer time.


----------



## tkin (Jun 12, 2011)

topgear said:


> as for OP I even don't know what app he has used to monitor temp and what's his vcore - many people use speedfan to monitor temps but that's not very good has several bugs and needs to be properly calibrated first.
> 
> I've asked OP to post his vcore using cpu-z screenshot or from bios - sometime when using a stock HSF temps can be reduced by lowering cpu vcore voltage.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I checked temps/vcore from Bios, HWMonitor, Realtemp 3.67 beta(sandy version) and all of them were posting the same, 74c load in bios, 80c+ when using prime small fft, I reseated it like four times and applied new tim(didn't use TX4 as that would be a waste), granted I was using a cr@p thermal paste, the cm HTK001(150/-, toothpaste), with intel's stock paste it was 68c in bios.

Now, my explanation for temps, sandy has the smallest surface area of any cpu in intel line(not the ancient ones), now, smaller the surface area, smaller is the amount of heat dissipated by it, so you need very efficient cooler to cool it down, I had this stock cooler on my E8400 and with stock intel tim, temps never crossed 70c on either cores, but sandy, with small surface area cannot be cooled with the stock cooler, so the cores heat up,  when using the stock cooler I felt the ram heatsink, and mobo heatsinks heating up like crazy, and I just read all the customer reviews(500 of them) in new egg and 90% of them experiencing load temps of 70c+ with stock cooler(in lower ambients in US), lowering the vcore may work but that's something most people won't like.

One thing I decided after the experience, from now on, I'll never use stocck cooler for 95w or greater tdp proccy, specially the 32nm ones as they have very small surface area.

PS: Is nanofusion that good? I was planning to get some MX4 but with shipping it will be close to 900/-, now MX4 will be best but if nanofusion is good I might get that(400/-), stock tim came in a very small amount. I have TX4 but it requires manual spreading, too much hassle, I like the rice grain method but TX4 is too viscous to use it.


----------



## manashp9876 (Jun 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> Hmm, I checked temps/vcore from Bios, HWMonitor, Realtemp 3.67 beta(sandy version) and all of them were posting the same, 74c load in bios, 80c+ when using prime small fft, I reseated it like four times and applied new tim(didn't use TX4 as that would be a waste), granted I was using a cr@p thermal paste, the cm HTK001(150/-, toothpaste), with intel's stock paste it was 68c in bios.
> 
> Now, my explanation for temps, sandy has the smallest surface area of any cpu in intel line(not the ancient ones), now, smaller the surface area, smaller is the amount of heat dissipated by it, so you need very efficient cooler to cool it down, I had this stock cooler on my E8400 and with stock intel tim, temps never crossed 70c on either cores, but sandy, with small surface area cannot be cooled with the stock cooler, so the cores heat up,  when using the stock cooler I felt the ram heatsink, and mobo heatsinks heating up like crazy, and I just read all the customer reviews(500 of them) in new egg and 90% of them experiencing load temps of 70c+ with stock cooler(in lower ambients in US), lowering the vcore may work but that's something most people won't like.
> 
> ...



dont know about nanofusion.i am using cm thermal fusion400(450/-)....getting good temp.


----------



## tkin (Jun 12, 2011)

manashp9876 said:


> dont know about nanofusion.i am using cm thermal fusion400(450/-)....getting good temp.


The one that comes in a large container? Hmm, applying it would be hard, as I have to scrape it out and spread it, too much hassle, rice bean method can only be used with syringes.


----------



## manashp9876 (Jun 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> The one that comes in a large container? Hmm, applying it would be hard, as I have to scrape it out and spread it, too much hassle, rice bean method can only be used with syringes.


no it comes with syringe. that is icefusion comes with large container.


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2011)

tkin said:


> Hmm, I checked temps/vcore from Bios, HWMonitor, Realtemp 3.67 beta(sandy version) and all of them were posting the same, 74c load in bios, 80c+ when using prime small fft, I reseated it like four times and applied new tim(didn't use TX4 as that would be a waste), granted I was using a cr@p thermal paste, the cm HTK001(150/-, toothpaste), with intel's stock paste it was 68c in bios.
> 
> Now, my explanation for temps, sandy has the smallest surface area of any cpu in intel line(not the ancient ones), now, smaller the surface area, smaller is the amount of heat dissipated by it, so you need very efficient cooler to cool it down, I had this stock cooler on my E8400 and with stock intel tim, temps never crossed 70c on either cores, but sandy, with small surface area cannot be cooled with the stock cooler, so the cores heat up,  when using the stock cooler I felt the ram heatsink, and mobo heatsinks heating up like crazy, and I just read all the customer reviews(500 of them) in new egg and 90% of them experiencing load temps of 70c+ with stock cooler(in lower ambients in US), lowering the vcore may work but that's something most people won't like.
> 
> ...



Nice observation of SB cpu and it's temp issue 

At-least I found nanofusion to be very good for me  - previously 930's temp was around 48-50C when in idle and under load it was reaching 65-68c but with nano fusion I had got max load temp of 56C 

It comes with syringe and I've applied rice grain method to apply it on cpu and this paste spreaded nicely and efficiently with the weight of 930's stockj cooler. Used nanofusion with my Hyper 212 and it it worked well even with that.


----------



## tkin (Jun 13, 2011)

topgear said:


> Nice observation of SB cpu and it's temp issue
> 
> At-least I found nanofusion to be very good for me  - previously 930's temp was around 48-50C when in idle and under load it was reaching 65-68c but with nano fusion I had got max load temp of 56C
> 
> It comes with syringe and I've applied rice grain method to apply it on cpu and this paste spreaded nicely and efficiently with the weight of 930's stockj cooler. Used nanofusion with my Hyper 212 and it it worked well even with that.


Thanks, one question, from where did you buy it? Seems very rare. Do you mean thermal fusion?


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 13, 2011)

topgear said:


> At-least I found nanofusion to be very good for me  - previously 930's temp was around 48-50C when in idle and under load it was reaching 65-68c but with nano fusion I had got max load temp of 56C
> 
> It comes with syringe and I've applied rice grain method to apply it on cpu and this paste spreaded nicely and efficiently with the weight of 930's stockj cooler. Used nanofusion with my Hyper 212 and it it worked well even with that.


It's really surprising how a TIM have so much effect in decreasing the temp by 10°C or so. Great. I now really need to order the TX4.


----------



## asingh (Jun 13, 2011)

topgear said:


> Nice observation of SB cpu and it's temp issue
> 
> At-least I found nanofusion to be very good for me  - previously 930's temp was around 48-50C when in idle and under load it was reaching 65-68c but with nano fusion I had got max load temp of 56C
> 
> It comes with syringe and I've applied rice grain method to apply it on cpu and this paste spreaded nicely and efficiently with the weight of 930's stockj cooler. Used nanofusion with my Hyper 212 and it it worked well even with that.



Nanfusion is decent. Have used it too. For some reason the NTH1 I got with my Noctua failed to impress me. I just got some MX2, will apply that soon.


----------



## tkin (Jun 13, 2011)

asingh said:


> Nanfusion is decent. Have used it too. For some reason the NTH1 I got with my Noctua failed to impress me. I just got some MX2, will apply that soon.


Where can I find nanofusion? All I see are MX2 and TX4(have it) and Arctic Silver 5(electro conductive), only if I could get some MX4, that one has massive thermal conductivity.


----------



## asingh (Jun 14, 2011)

NTH1 > Nanofusion. 

Try itdepot. They have a decent listing of TIMs.

Theitdepot - Cooling Devices


----------



## DragoKnight (Jun 14, 2011)

so guyz,which TIM should i buy?Is it widely available?i stay in Hyderabad.
Would it be better to buy 2 more Fans or 1 hyper 212+?

Please refer to the first post for details...


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2011)

tkin said:


> Thanks, one question, from where did you buy it? Seems very rare. Do you mean thermal fusion?



I bought it from MD computers way back in Oct 2008 

Nano Fusion is better than Thermal Fusion :
Thermal Fusion
NanoFusion



ithehappy said:


> It's really surprising how a TIM have so much effect in decreasing the temp by 10°C or so. Great. I now really need to order the TX4.



yep, even I was surprised by it's performance and it performs better with copper base coolers - personal observation 



tkin said:


> Where can I find nanofusion? All I see are MX2 and TX4(have it) and *Arctic Silver 5(electro conductive)*, only if I could get some MX4, that one has massive thermal conductivity.



That's why I like non electro conductive TiM - safe for hardwares or am I missing something ?? Can someone put some more words about Arctic silver and it's electro Conductiveness.



DragoKnight said:


> so guyz,which TIM should i buy?Is it widely available?i stay in Hyderabad.
> Would it be better to buy 2 more Fans or 1 hyper 212+?
> 
> Please refer to the first post for details...



Hyper 212+ is a great CPU cooler - for TIM you should get Artctic Silver or MX2 - they proved to be good 



asingh said:


> Nanfusion is decent. Have used it too. For some reason the NTH1 I got with my Noctua failed to impress me. I just got some MX2, will apply that soon.



post the results once you apply MX2.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 16, 2011)

M getting a i7 2600k dis week, wat shud i get along ? Which cooler , which paste ?


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 16, 2011)

topgear said:


> Nano Fusion is better than Thermal Fusion :
> yep, even I was surprised by it's performance and it performs better with copper base coolers - personal observation



Hmm, so which one should I get, TX4 or NF?


----------



## tkin (Jun 16, 2011)

Nanofusion had been eol'ed long time ago, among the current TIMs available, TX4 is best but is a bit sticky so you have to spread it, if you prefer rice grain method buy thermal fusion(ebay) or MX2(better, is only found at mediahome.in afaik).


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 16, 2011)

techking_dinesh said:


> M getting a i7 2600k dis week, wat shud i get along ? Which cooler , which paste ?



Waitin


----------



## tkin (Jun 16, 2011)

techking_dinesh said:


> Waitin


Go see my guide(I believe you already posted there).

If you buy Noctua, you can use the TIM that comes with it, if you buy cooler master you need to buy a good TIM as stock TIM is worst than toothpaste.

Here's some tims that are available in India.
TX4>MX2<>Thermal Fusion


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2011)

tkin said:


> Go see my guide(I believe you already posted there).
> 
> If you buy Noctua, you can use the TIM that comes with it, *if you buy cooler master you need to buy a good TIM as stock TIM is worst than toothpaste.*
> 
> ...



Actually I found the stock TIM came with Hyper 212 to be pretty good if not best and mine Athlon II X4 @ 3.5Ghz temp never crossed 48C under Hyper 212


----------



## tkin (Jun 17, 2011)

topgear said:


> Actually I found the stock TIM came with Hyper 212 to be pretty good if not best and mine Athlon II X4 @ 3.5Ghz temp never crossed 48C under Hyper 212


The free stuff, is it thermal fusion? Or HTK001? If its thermal fusion its ok, if HTK001, I'd say cr@p.


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2011)

Only Cooler Master was written on it but it looked and felt more like Nano Fusion 

BTW, currently I've no TiM in my toolbox and MD people said they are gonna stock Arctic - so planning to get Arctic MX2 once ( if ) it's available


----------



## tkin (Jun 18, 2011)

topgear said:


> Only Cooler Master was written on it but it looked and felt more like Nano Fusion
> 
> BTW, currently I've no TiM in my toolbox and MD people said they are gonna stock Arctic - so planning to get Arctic MX2 once ( if ) it's available


I don't trust MD, they said a few weeks back CM N620 was coming, coming on that very day, it was confirmed shipping(said 2 was coming), guess why I got the Noctua??


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

Wait for *"NEXT WEEK"*


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Wait for *"NEXT WEEK"*



Yeah....which might never come...


----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2011)

tkin said:


> I don't trust MD, they said a few weeks back CM N620 was coming, coming on that very day, it was confirmed shipping(said 2 was coming), guess why I got the Noctua??



So locally we can't get any good TiM right now - only option is to order it online.


----------



## asingh (Jun 19, 2011)

theitdepot has.


----------

